

Uber Says Its Chinese Arm Could Eventually Go Public in China - dpflan
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-08-13/uber-says-its-chinese-arm-could-eventually-go-public-in-china

======
tellarin
The one that has been considered illegal by the government? O.o

